# discus pairs



## growingwonders (Feb 12, 2010)

I wanted to do a SA biotope with a few tetra and discus and possibly angels. My research indicates that angels aren't the best choce, but I was hoping I could do it in a 120 gal. I understand that discus wont just form pairs, b/c there is a male and female in the tank, they have to together in groups and left to pair off. Now my intent is not to breed, though that would be fun, but I do want the fish to coexist and appear as a pair...can i do that with just 2 juvenile fished raised in the aquarium together? What are yout thoughts on a few altum angels as tank mates?Thanks


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I'd get a group and let two pair up. That way you know they're compatible. The point of keeping dicus is the color, right? Well stressed out/incompatible fish will show very poor coloration. If you just buy two it's likely that this will happen. These fish are cichlids and can behave as such.
Sure, it is a lot cheaper to buy 2 fish, but the end result could be drastically different.

As for altums, I don't know where you'd get true ones- they are very hard to come by. I hope you're asking because you have a source otherwise finding them may be hard. Our LFS would order them and they would always break down and get sick. Not an easy fish to keep. 

Hope that helps. GL!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't think you can do that with juvi discus. One of them is inevitably more dominant and will chase the other one away during feeding times. Eventually this causes growth to stop in the less dominant one which leads to bad quality adult fish. 

If you were to get a male and female adult discus and put them together, I think there is a chance they will pair up. After all they are cichlids and most tend to pair up when there is a member of the opposite sex with them. But with discus being so similar, how can you be sure you get a male and a female? They are nearly identical in appearance, especially at a young age.

Agree with six, your best bet is to get a group of them and raise them. Either 5-7 juvies or at least 3 adults.


----------



## growingwonders (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you both for your input.
I do have a source for altum agels, however I am not opposed to substituting them for hardier, wild type scalares.

How man discus could coexist as adults in the 120 I mentioned? The problem with starting out with numerous juveniles, is what to do with the extra, since I only want and have space for the one pair and any possible offspring. I suppose You can buy paired discus for more cost, but do they stay paired after shipping and acclimation stress? I want the discus and the angels, but I am not going to keep them in a way that does not promote the well being of the fish. I aim to do things in a way that is good for display, but the welfare of the inhabitants is first prority.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Probably 7 is the max if you keep up with feedings and water changes.

You sell the extras on APC, at a fish club auction, to a petshop, trade them, or get more tanks.

The discus pairs will most likely stay paired after shipping.

I wouldn't mix discus and angel fish in the same tank, they don't always go together.


----------



## growingwonders (Feb 12, 2010)

I think I will avoid the angels and buy my discus as a pair at a higher price. Seems to be the most logical and responsible way to add a pair to planted aquarium, when one wants a pair for display purposes.
Thanks again for your input.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

if you want a pair of discus, I'd recomend buying a pair.

just be ready for sticker shock.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep... mated pairs run $300-400 and are often burned out breeder pairs that aren't laying well anymore.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

ive housed discus and scalare together long term. no problems except during breeding. its a myth that they cant coexist.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I dunno about "myth"- fish behavior is not cut and dry. What works for one person may not work for another.

As far as altums go, I've seen an absolutelt stunning Altum biotope done. A 120 would be perfect! When you get bored of the discus, maybe try that out.  

GL!


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

Six said:


> I dunno about "myth"- fish behavior is not cut and dry. What works for one person may not work for another.
> 
> As far as altums go, I've seen an absolutelt stunning Altum biotope done. A 120 would be perfect! When you get bored of the discus, maybe try that out.
> 
> GL!


the stigma was/is that healthy angels carry a mystery plague (discus plague). which is a myth.

every tank ive housed them both in discus have always been dominant whether they were the majority or minority.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

there are 2 probs with keeping angels and discus toegther.

1 aggression, not normally a big deal, but when they start to pair off it can be. 
2 angels generally eat faster then discus. Once again normally not a big deal, but it you have say a stressed discus or one that is not a great feeder it can be a very big deal.


PS, discus like lots of hight to thier tanks. so why a 120 is a great size, a 150 is even better.


----------



## growingwonders (Feb 12, 2010)

I am enjoying the planning phase of tank set-up npw....researching equiptment and methods, considering plant and fish types, and compiling list of vendors and of species. Since I am going for a SA biotope, I think I will plant the tank and let it run with some hardy tetras first, then add the dwarf cichlids, and add any angels or discus lats, since altums and discus will be the most sensitive and the most agressive. I have a ways to go. I should be buying the tank and lighting fixture within the month though....I will consider a 150 or a higher 120, but how much will that increase my lighting needs? I am going with 500 watts of metal halide, with supplemental lighting for viewing (LED and lunar). I want to grow high light plants well and will have CO2.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## alan j t (Oct 22, 2008)

i would go with t-5. the bulbs run cooler and are cheaper on the pocket when the electric bill comes in. you could get away with 2 bulbs, or if you want 4 bulbs for crazy growth and sell the plants here when its time to trim. dont forget dry ferts with that co2 and high lighting.
but i would suggets going with adults discus and getting home bred angels to avoid diseased fish. at least a well known breeder.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

stick with the halides, they are actually cheaper to run watt for watt and par for par then any tubes. you just might not need that much light. halides are cheaper in every catagory when you compare then on a par for par bases. In lay mans terms, you get more light for less.


----------



## growingwonders (Feb 12, 2010)

I am actually going with a MH, T5, and LED lunar light combo. I like the ability to independently run each lighting tupe and dim the lunar lights, so that I can view the fish and light the plants, without the energy consumption of 12hrs of metal halide. I iwll probably run the MH for 4-6hrs, then T5 for 4-6hrs, and lunar lights dimmed down to the dimmest by 8pm. I also am considering a taller tank...Altum angels get 24''+ tall!!! That would make a tank that is only 24'' tall unacceptable for housing angels.


----------

